# Mail-order bride



## Polaris (Feb 17, 2018)

What is your opinion on this mail-order bride phenomenon?

The thread is inspired by a documentary that I recently watched called, “Diary Of A Mail-Order Bride; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3McEHlBmgE


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

i think it's a sign of the end times approaching 
society no longer knows how to facilitate the courting process and now we have dickless men roaming the streets in tandem with thot's aplenty, bad scene all around


----------



## Smoke (Feb 17, 2018)

I think that thanks to Western women, becoming huuuuuge bitches, and generally hard to live with, sex dolls and mail-brides are going to get a huge boom in the upcoming years/decades.


----------



## Drake (Feb 17, 2018)

Smoke said:


> I think that thanks to Western women, becoming huuuuuge bitches, and generally hard to live with, sex dolls and mail-brides are going to get a huge boom in the upcoming years/decades.



Personally I'm waiting for advanced VR so I can finally be with my waifu


----------



## Smoke (Feb 17, 2018)

Drake said:


> Personally I'm waiting for advanced VR so I can finally be with my waifu


I'm waiting for the day when you can sync an automated fleshlight, to a vr headset.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 18, 2018)

Drake said:


> Personally I'm waiting for advanced VR so I can finally be with my waifu





Smoke said:


> I'm waiting for the day when you can sync an automated fleshlight, to a vr headset.


tfw was born too early for this 

feelsbadman


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2018)

Araragi said:


> tfw was born too early for this
> 
> feelsbadman


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

It's not something I'd ever do or want to do,  rather be alone forever than stoop to it, but if someone wants to do it (from both sides) as long as it's legal an consenting and whatnot then whatever.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 18, 2018)

I think this phenomenon is ridiculous. Let’s face it, most women who sign up to be a mail-order bride, are young females from second-world or third-world countries who are looking for a glamorous life style in a first-world country. Or to at least improve their financial situation.

Pretty much all of the males who purchase mail-order brides, are middle-aged men with a moderate income. Since they’re usually significantly older than their mail-order brides, hence not as physically appealing in comparison, there won’t be a mutual physical attraction between the couple. And when the mail-order bride finds out that her current or future spouse isn’t as wealthy as she imagined, she most likely won’t stick around.

It’s bound to be a one-sided relationship in most cases.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 18, 2018)

This and VR will seriously decline birth rates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 18, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> This and VR will seriously decline birth rates


good. we're overpopulated anyway.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

I dont agree with this i guess largely because i couldnt just marry someone like that. I would have to be with them for a while and actually living with them before i got married and tbh i just have no wanting to get married ever. Though if it happens it happens and if it dont then it dont. If something like this works out for both parites where both is happy then i suppose its good but thats not always the case.


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

Polaris said:


> What is your opinion on this mail-order bride phenomenon?
> 
> The thread is inspired by a documentary that I recently watched called, “Diary Of A Mail-Order Bride; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3McEHlBmgE


first chicks finesse game was too skrong for the poor sod.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

Mali said:


> first chicks finesse game was too skrong for the poor sod.



Yeah it was but things at least worked out for the pest control guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah it was but things at least worked out for the pest control guy.


true. the american guy(s) were something else though. watching that little pep talk the "tour" leader gave shaved at least 8 years off my life span.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

Mali said:


> true. the american guy(s) were something else though. watching that little pep talk the "tour" leader gave shaved at least 8 years off my life span.



The shaved head guy got on my nerves. I can see why he isnt married.


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> The shaved head guy got on my nerves. I can see why he isnt married.


he certainly talked a big game. all that talk about his ability to discern the insincere from the sincere but lo and behold a few hours later hes buying a mobile phone on a first date lol.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

Mali said:


> he certainly talked a big game. all that talk about his ability to discern the insincere from the sincere but lo and behold a few hours later hes buying a mobile phone on a first date lol.



Yeah i know. Then talked about getting jacked off i guess and calling the girl a whore cause that isnt what he was looking for but yet he didnt stop it.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2018)

Metaphor said:


> good. we're overpopulated anyway.


we were overpopulated 6 billion people ago though.
funny how we got that 1billion to 7billion


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah i know. Then talked about getting jacked off i guess and calling the girl a whore cause that isnt what he was looking for but yet he didnt stop it.


yeah he got a bit ahead of himself with that one. that one chick from the meet up did touch on something interesting though; the assumption that they were rushing to get away from the "terrible" lives they'd thus far lead in russia. which is funny because the most signifcant remark that the one russian chick that visited her (ex)boyfriend made was how the air smelled like a toilet.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

Mali said:


> yeah he got a bit ahead of himself with that one. that one chick from the meet up did touch on something interesting though; the assumption that they were rushing to get away from the "terrible" lives they'd thus far lead in russia. which is funny because the most signifcant remark that the one russian chick that visited her (ex)boyfriend made was how the air smelled like a toilet.



Yeah but she didnt really wanna go there in the first place and was kinda mean to the man.


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah but she didnt really wanna go there in the first place and was kinda mean to the man.


i think that trepidation was more towards how their relationship would play out once they were under one roof and less about the general area he lived in. her dissapointment with what she saw, area wise, was made clear from the jump. which makes me wonder why she had such grand preconceptions about some random village on the edge of lancashire.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2018)

Makes me think of OITNB.  Surprised it's not a big thing in Japan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

Mali said:


> i think that trepidation was more towards how their relationship would play out once they were under one roof and less about the general area he lived in. her dissapointment with what she saw, area wise, was made clear from the jump. which makes me wonder why she had such grand preconceptions about some random village on the edge of lancashire.



Well i dont know about the area myself. I mean she had high exceptions which i think was a little overboard but then the poor guys place wasnt the best living space. What i dont get though if he could send her money weekly to support her then why couldnt he repair his home and maybe it would it of worked out then.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Makes me think of OITNB.  Surprised it's not a big thing in Japan.



I think japan has one also or somewhere around there has one.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 18, 2018)

I always got the feeling that mail order brides are basically young girls who have been sold into the sex slave market. I guess maybe there are legal mail order organizations but overall I feel like most of it would be illegal.

For that reason I’m against it, you can not be a gross human being and refrain from ordering brides online


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Well i dont know about the area myself. I mean she had high exceptions which i think was a little overboard but then the poor guys place wasnt the best living space. What i dont get though if he could send her money weekly to support her then why couldnt he repair his home and maybe it would it of worked out then.


i think a problem bigger than the grimey looking house was the drinking, which seemed to more or less enrage her. in her defence though id also be a bit pissed off if id spent time cooking in hopes of having a nice little meal together and my significant other arrives a bit fucked up :/


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

Mali said:


> i think a problem bigger than the grimey looking house was the drinking, which seemed to more or less enrage her. in her defence though id also be a bit pissed off if id spent time cooking in hopes of having a nice little meal together and my significant other arrives a bit fucked up :/



Yeah thats one huge thing i dont like is drinking. Well drinking here and there is ok but someone drinking constantly is a turn off with me as well. So i can understand that as well.


----------



## Katou (Feb 18, 2018)

That's why Koi to Uso was the wae.. 

Koi to Uso will show us DA waee


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2018)

i mean
being a bride of any kind is a meme
cuz marriage is a meme
and an archaic social institution 

BOOM

whats next

u gonna tell me that u believe in some skydaddy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

